# newbie to crypts



## fish_lover0591 (Jan 11, 2007)

here is my 10 gallon I got a package of crypts today from someone on PT here are some pics of my tank  Btw There are lots of them i think i might have to split some up and put them in my bettas tank once i get a light for it . Theres 25 watts of light on this tank currrently. What do they need ? I was thinking of changing the substrate to flourite since theres only regular gravel in there

Pic1









Pic2


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Jan 11, 2007)

ok............... can someone help me?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

They are root feeders so having a better substrate would be good, although if you have mulm buildup they will use that. The common crypts are quite undemanding, they just don't care much for change. Stable water parameters are important to prevent leaves from "melting". Some variation is ok but don't do a radical change. Mostly they are quite easy to keep (I'm only talking about the common crypts, not the rare varieties).


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Jan 11, 2007)

oh i see i might change my substrate to flourite soon and for now i can use those plant sticks you put in the gravel


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

If you put in Flourite, get ready for some trimming. I divided two full crypt.plants into four smaller crypts., cut all four down to their root base without leaves, and covered them under the Flourite. All four have already grown back into full plants.


----------



## Milkdud (Jan 21, 2007)

fishfan said:


> If you put in Flourite, get ready for some trimming. I divided two full crypt.plants into four smaller crypts., cut all four down to their root base without leaves, and covered them under the Flourite. All four have already grown back into full plants.


Is that the recommended propagation for crypts?

I will be getting some shortly.


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

I really don't know. I am also somewhat new to keeping crypts. but just tried this as an experiment. I do believe it is recommended to divide the individual plants if you want them to grow out. As for regular trim jobs, I don't know what is the best way to do it.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Generally, I don't remove many leaves when I initially plant or transplant. I will clean up the plant removing dying and ratty old leaves that will die off soon, shortening rhizomes and roots to make planting easier.

As to trimming, except for removing dying and ratty old leaves, or runners and new plants popping up in the wrong places, most of us don't really trim crypts. They're kinda like Hosta of the aquatic world. They want to grow to a certain size, and if you keep cutting off leaves because the plant is too big for the space, they slowly weaken and die of starvation.

Generally, as we've learned more about the different varieties, we've learned to select plants that don't get too big for the space; smaller plants for the front and small tanks, and larger for the background and larger tanks. Of course, depending on the growing conditions, sometimes this doesn't always work like we hoped. It just comes with trial and error and experience.

Cheers.
Jim


----------

